# Blepharopsis mendica



## RNW (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my new coming Blepharopsis mendica breeding by Lars, Just received them on last weekend, they seem so healthy. Besides, Lars make that package is so great~ thanks Lars

L3


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 2, 2009)

It's a beautiful little one... best of luck with them!


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## revmdn (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## RNW (Nov 16, 2009)

up-date~


----------



## revmdn (Nov 16, 2009)

Great species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking very regal!


----------

